# UPS not compatible with home Inverter :X



## theterminator (Feb 14, 2014)

I have an Intex UPS BLACK ARMOUR 725 UPS. My landlord has a Powertech sinewave inverter with two 150 ah Powertech batteries... I can't run my desktop on UPS as when electricity goes the UPS will run on Inverter for few minutes n then sounds of tik tik tik tik will start which makes me crazy n i disconnect UPS n run my desktop on inverter directly.. 
the main problem is he also has a voltage stabilizer n where i live , it is needed... so when there is fluctuation , power supply would go up n down n desktop is powered off for 2 seconds n then powered on so it would start from scratch with windows boot up options where i select "Start windows normally", sometimes it starts up Startup Repair... this happens about a dozen times in a day ....thats why i brought my UPS from home only for this reason... im very nervous that this powering off of desktop directly might have impact n do some damage...

In the user manual of Intex UPS , it is written that it is inverter compatible...then why can't i run it??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2014)

check if there is a inverter/ups mode switch in inverter.if it is try inverter mode when using ups with inverter.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 15, 2014)

Actually, its a hostel type building where landlord has separate inverters in each floor..so changing something in his inverter might not be the right thing to do ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2014)

ask him & explain to him.inverter mode is recommended for home inverters anyway as ups mode is more sensitive to voltage fluctuations & will be more demanding on the inverter.he shouldn't have any issues & if the inverter is already in inverter mode it will at least eliminate one possible cause of this issue.you can at least look at the back/front of inverter to see if there is such a switch & if there is then what mode it is set at.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't know if you succeeded in tackling voltage fluctuation or not but a few years ago, I too had this situation, and UPS didn't help even a bit against fluctuation.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 17, 2014)

And so i toggled a button on the back of inverter and it wouldn't start when there was a powercut....everybody was amazed as to what had happened...i was standing among them with guilt all over my face .... they were discussing whether the inverter switch at the front is on or off n there i threw myself with "pta hai inverter k piche bhi switch hota hai, aao dekhe kahin wo off to nhi"


----------



## theterminator (Feb 17, 2014)

The back switch had no label so i was playing a gamble


----------



## theterminator (Mar 16, 2014)

still living in disappointment as PC continues to power off when power goes off.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2014)

well suddenly powering off the pc can destroy mechanical HDDs


----------



## lywyre (Mar 17, 2014)

Some electricians I knew adviced me against using an UPS with Inverter. Though I am not sure why, I did ask them only after I had problems using an UPS in an inverter line. Try to find a socket that is not linked to the Inverter line or request the building owner to provide one.


----------

